

The Spectacle of Tragedy - mosescorn
http://thecollegecritics.com/2012/07/23/the-aurora-massacre-party-time-excellent/

======
yock
Reading this I'm reminded of the movie Network. A major network producer sees
the value of producing original "disaster porn" (my term, not from the film)
for public consumption in a television news magazine. Only here we see that a
one-hour news magazine hardly begins to strain the attention span of the
average consumer. Rather the author of this blog post seems to recognize that
the public is desirous of far more, and that they may be led so easily by
piecing out details bit-by-bit. How often does real life deliver on--and even
exceed--it's own satire?

On a related note, the author is listed as Edward O'Neil, which just happens
to be the name of the actor who portrayed Stan Mikita in the referenced film.
Color me intrigued...

~~~
mosescorn
I am continually amazed by how insatiable consumers are for redundant media.
The current coverage of Aurora is simply rehashing known details, but readers
are lured on by the promise of even the smallest tidbit of new information.

Was it Stan Mikita or Glenn?

~~~
yock
You're right. It was Glenn, the manager of the shop.

------
Artnstuff
That ending, "And I still know how to party." That's so haunting, and messed
up. That we read about lives and tragedies like watching a movie.

~~~
anamaxa1
I read that more as an indication of psychopathy on the part of the killer.

